# No more warnings just posting bans - please read



## Admin (Mar 16, 2021)

Some people think that the rules do not apply to them and that it is fine to just keep making posts that have to be deleted, in fact they even make jokes about the extra workload they make.

I will now be banning members from posting in the coronavirus section if they continue to make posts that break the rules. No warnings, just a posting ban.
If the member then posts coronavirus related posts in the main forum they will be banned from posting there too.


----------

